
Should computer programming be a prerequisite for learning statistics? - daschaefer
http://andrewgelman.com/2017/05/14/computer-programming-prerequisite-learning-statistics/
======
sevensor
Learn math, and everything else in life gets easier, including programming. We
did a quick proof about similar triangles on the whiteboard this morning and
it saved us a bunch of effort. Learn programming, and you can automate some
stuff that's too laborious to do by hand. I say, learn math first, then learn
programming. Otherwise you're bound to spend your days automating the wrong
thing. For programming statistics, I'd spend some time with Tukey's
_Exploratory Data Analysis_ before writing any code. It's pretty amazing what
you can do with pen and paper.

